# Portugal DH/all mountain biking?? Who is near Lisbon?



## blurie13 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey all, I'm planning a trip to Portugal for about a week and want to do some mountain biking. Right now I'm thinking of going from Porto to Lisbon, and maybe Faro as well. Who wants to ride, I would love to meet up with some people!? I like technical downhill and all mountain, anything with a good descent! 
I'm looking for somewhere with good rentals, and a shuttle or some way to get the bike to the top besides pedaling would be nice. Accessible by train or bus would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

You can contact

All Mountain Elite | All Mountain Riding & More

All Mountain Addict | Feeding Adventure


----------

